# Just for fun



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

Here are a few pics of me exercising a horse. Her canters I tend to ride in a 2 point just because she is pretty quick. This ride was more of a ride to get her friskiness out since she is only being ridden a few times a month right now due to our weather. I also just ride for fun, nothing serious. I take lessons once a month. 

Please do not critique the horse...she is not mine. Just want to see what other people have to say about my seat, legs, hands, etc for fun. I like to hear what an outsider says 

Excuse my ridiculous facial expressions LOL

Walk:





























TROT:



















canter:





















I know I definitely need to stop looking DOWN! Ahh! Thanks!

I also know its hard to critique off of pictures and not video but just do your best. THanks!


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

Click on the pictures to view them larger


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Cute horse! She does look a little frisky. I can see the head tossing in the photos. I don't really blame her though. I feel your pain not being able to work the horses much this winter!

The biggest thing that stands out to me is the saddle. That saddle is way too small for you! You need something with a little bit more room in the seat and some longer flaps. Your knees are awfully close to the front of that flap and you could use to lengthen your stirrups a hole for flat work. You're also in a bit of a chair seat. Your foot is too far forward. They should be under your hips more. This could be a problem caused by the saddle. For just some playing around on a horse that's not yours, I wouldn't worry about it. Just try your best to keep your leg back or just ditch your stirrups all together. If you plan to do much more with this horse, you should invest in a used saddle for this horse that fits you a bit better.

Honestly, you look fine for what you're doing, and what this winter has given us to work with! Just do your best until you thaw!


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

I agree about the saddle...and even more so now that you pointed it out. I do have another saddle that I could try, and I think it has a bigger seat. I will have to see how it fits her. And yes, she gets very stir crazy when not ridden. She is a polo pony so definitely is used to a more rigorous activity level.

My stirrups I always tend to ride a hole short ...I think its a nervous thing, I feel more secure with shorter stirrups. My trainer never lets me get away with it, but I always let myself get away with it when riding alone  I will make myself be brave and just drop them a hole and see how it feels on her. I did do some no stirrup work yesterday on another horse that is a little slower haha. I will work on keeping that leg back a bit. These are the first pictures that I've had taken of me riding so it is definitely an eye opener to bad habits!

Thanks for looking.


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

OOPS I meant to say in my original post that I take a lesson once a WEEK, not a month!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree with Kilts. you could maybe make do by lowering the stirrups one or two holes. it looks like you are perched on top of the horse. When you are in two point cantering (second to last photo), it looks like you are pinching at your knee and might fall forward and off if the horse came to a quick stop.


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

Tiny, I was hoping that you might chime in  
Thank you for your input. My cantering skills aren't super impressive, and that is one thing that my trainer usually points out as well (that i'm pinching with my knees). I'm glad that everyone is consistent with their feedback, it makes it very easy to concentrate on what needs to be done. Even though I do only ride for pleasure, I still want to be an effective rider.

These pictures were from about a month ago. I really want someone to capture some pictures/video of me during my lesson - I'll see if I can con someone into coming with me :-D


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Agree with:

Saddle is to small
Stirrups need to go down at least 2 holes.
-That will help your leg come down long and under you.
Riding in two point because she is frisky, I understand but you are making yourself venerable by being forward, get your butt down, if she is that frisky don't canter her, go back to walk and trot, plenty of transitions and turns before going back to cantering.

Now it's difficult to tell n those pics, but you look tense to me, like you are not breathing, and waiting for her to explode with you. SO hard to tell that from stills though, but it is the impression I get. If this is the case, the transitions change of pace and direction, lots of control exercises will help both of you relax.

I have an Arab who looks much like her way of going, you can't wear them out, or 'force' them down, the only way to get control is to get them thinking, keep changing it up so they can't anticipate. The down side is I nearly got giddy with the old girl, I've never ridden so many circles, voltes and serpentines, and OH JOY, I have it all to do again with her daughter:wink:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Your two point is pretty good balance wise. I do not like you leaning on her mouth though. Hands are allowed to move, and should! If she's throwing her head up, go with her. Don't keep your hands on her wither because that puts nasty pressure in her mouth, even when she does stop having her head up.

I think those stirrups are WAY too short.... even for being in a jump saddle. Which definitely is too small...


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

It seems counter intuitive to some, but by lowering your stirrups you will actually develop a deeper, more correct seat that will be harder to unseat you in the long run. 

By having super short stirrups, (unless you're jell-o) you hold tension in your body (which I can tell you do have a bit) it basically just makes for a spring loaded you to come popping off the minute that Frisky makes one unexpected fancy leap. 

Get a better fitting saddle for you with lower stirrups, focus on keeping your ankles underneath your body, softening your lower back and moving your hands with the horses head as opposed to just setting them at the withers with not much give. Keep up the good work!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Golden makes a good point:

"Riding in two point because she is frisky, I understand but you are making yourself venerable by being forward, get your butt down, if she is that frisky don't canter her, go back to walk and trot, plenty of transitions and turns before going back to cantering."

If the hrose needs to warm up and get some ya=yas' out of her system, a big, loose trot would be better.
there's something about a canter that can key a horse up. I have heard it said that the canter and gallop are the gaits a horse uses to flee danger, whereas a trot is just for cruising across countryside, so, when they begin cantering, it's easier for them to leave their thinking brain, and go into the automatic "Run!" side . so, until she is a bit softer, lowering her head, blowing out and trotting rhythmically, a canter is likely to trigger that kind of reaction, which makes the rider tense up, clamp down with knees, and the beat goes on. . . . .

Also, two point is an "allowing" position. if you want to allow her to move out that's great, but if you are asking her to come back and match herself to your seat, you would do better to sit down.


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

I am so happy that I posted here, I am loving all of this advice 

Golden Horse - I don't ride her canter in 2 point because she is frisky, I do because she is fast. I am still working on sitting my canters, and would rather not bounce all over her back. But I do see what you are saying about putting myself into a vulnerable situation. One wrong move and BAM! I'm on the ground. 

Tense? Yes. I don't know why, because she's never taken a bad step with me. And she is super sweet. I think I do this on every horse that I ride. My trainer is always having to remind me to relax my elbows and breathe. (I ride a well-broke lesson horse) I'm not the bravest rider in the world haha! 

The ride after this (I think it was the next weekend) the ground was frozen so I didn't want to canter her. We just walked and trotted and did lots of circles. In my lessons we do a lot of walk for 4 strides, trot for 4 strides so I tried that with her. She didn't like it at first but got the hang of it. Serpentines are a great idea! 

Like I said, this ride (in the pictures) was for her to get some energy out. She gets sassy in the field and picks fights when she hasn't been ridden. But even saying that...when I say I cantered her, it was nothing more than maybe twice around the (small) ring in each direction. I'm a mostly trottin' kind of gal.  

I will be riding her this weekend again and will try another saddle. I'm excited to work on some new things. Transitions, transitions!


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

Sky - I will try and be softer with those hands! Note to self: breathe, relax, move with her motion.

Its funny because my stirrups feel fine where they are, but after everyone pointing out how short they are and me looking back at the pictures, I totally agree that they are super short. Makes me look sort of silly and scrunched up!


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

Ninamebo - oh the tension! I know, its terrible. Thank you for your feedback and advice. I will work on relaxingggggggg and giving something back with my hands. And lengthen those stirrups!


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> I have heard it said that the canter and gallop are the gaits a horse uses to flee danger, whereas a trot is just for cruising across countryside


good way to think about it, Tiny! She loves her gallops, as she is a polo pony...but we will leave that to the polo field  I'll see what I can do with her to maybe collect herself a little bit. And big trots to get her warmed up. I also haven't ridden her tooooo many times. Maybe 10 times? Maybe less. So we are still learning each other  

I will try to get some updated pictures and maybe even a video :-D It is hard when no one accompanies me :-/ perhaps a bribe? lol.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

It just occurred to me after thinking about it for a bit, and I was probably more tense than usual on this ride because it was one of my first (maybe 3rd) rides after coming back from a fall back at the end of November. I didn't come off of her...it was another horse. It was a really windy day and He spooked and jumped to one side and I went off the other. I busted my tailbone up pretty good and had a concussion. I ended up only being out of the saddle for only 3 weeks (thought it was going to be much, much longer) but then with the ridiculous weather we have had and no indoor arena I ended up not riding for probably 6 weeks. 

So, I am still working on getting my confidence (I was just starting to be brave!) back after that one  I am better in my lessons because I trust my trainer with my life, although I am tense there too...just less tense than you see in these pictures.


Wow, I have a lot to say today...LOL. 

But, like I said...this is not my horse so lets try not to focus so much on her and her fast canters (lol) and more on me and my big butt in a small saddle (haha!!) with super short stirrups.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:clap: WTG I'm coming back from a fall as well, and was less than brave to start with. My trainer keeps having to remind me to breathe, lots of trotting, and breathing, deep breathing from the diaphragm, then relaxing, then breathe, then ride....I struggle to do all of that, but I'm getting there.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I agree with what everyone has said; the stirrups are the thing that stick out the most to me. Lower them a hole or two, and that should help to improve your seat.


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for looking, Zexious!


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> :clap: WTG I'm coming back from a fall as well, and was less than brave to start with. My trainer keeps having to remind me to breathe, lots of trotting, and breathing, deep breathing from the diaphragm, then relaxing, then breathe, then ride....I struggle to do all of that, but I'm getting there.


Its tough sometimes, isn't it? Relax. Breathe. In. and Out. Good luck to you! We *CAN* DO IT!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

jcraig10 said:


> Its tough sometimes, isn't it? Relax. Breathe. In. and Out. Good luck to you! We *CAN* DO IT!


**** straight we CAN, we are getting there step by step!


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

Darn this weather!!!!!!!!!!!! A foot of snow on Wednesday night...then it rained Thursday, which caused the snow to melt. Then it froze, which turned the melted snow into ice. Then we had some sleet last night. And then it rained today. And then it snowed today. And now we have 25+ mph winds. Hooray for never riding ahhhhh. Spring???

Thinking happy thoughts.
Sorry for rant. 

Will post new pics as soon as this weather breaks! (Hopefully in a few days!)


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

ok, so we finally got some good ridig weather...but no one was around and I don't like to ride without anyone here soooo I got some pics of the other saddle instead.

I've looked a lot at saddle fitting threads and websites, but I'm still not too sure what exactly to look for...so I will post a few pics to see what others think. Her owner lives out of the country at the moment so is not able to see it in person either.

This is au natural...no girth, no pad. I can girth it tomorrow if you think that would give a better picture. 




















































any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It looks too far forward on the horse's shoulder to me, from the angle. You won't be able to tell fit if it's not positioned in the correct place


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^And a bit lopsided, too... But maybe that's just the camera angle x.x


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

zexious...It was kind of hard to get a good angle because the aisle right there is tight with a horse in the middle...not so great for picture taking from the sides haha. Its hard when no one else is around !

I can sit it back a little further and take a new picture tomorrow night after work. There is another saddle here that fits me better that might work on her as well...it is just usually used on another horse. I will try that one on her as well.


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

I agree with what everyone has said about the saddle, stirrup length, and leg position. I also think you might want to be more aware of your hand position. In each photo your hand seems to be too low. I know it's probably because of the horse's friskiness and tossing her head--you are trying to keep her head down. But there should be a straight line from your elbow to the bit so you need to raise your hand a bit. When her head comes up, your hand should come up to maintain the line.


----------

